# PC shuts down intermittently on Network



## BCM (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have a PC with Windows XP and a Macbook Pro on wireless network using Airport Extreme Base Station. Intermittently the PC will shut down. I occasionally get the message that its logging off and then it shuts down completely without warning. I don't know if it's a problem with the AEBS. There is no problem at all with the Macbook. Anybody else have a similar problem?

BCM


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the PC getting Hot and shutting down - 
whats the make model of PC
how often is it doing it 

is it just shutting down or rebooting

why do you think its related to the network


----------



## BCM (Apr 24, 2007)

The PC we've had for about a year... It isn't a brand name PC. We went to a computer tech and had it built. We've had no problems with it except that the monitor (Dell) will sometimes start up with a checkerboard pattern and I've done a little research on that and found that may be a power to the monitor problem. The thing is the PC never shut down when that happened. We've only had the wireless network running for a week, so that's why I thought it might be a network problem. I just assumed that I wouldn't get a message that it was logging off if it was a power problem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> PC shuts down intermittently on Network





> that I wouldn't get a message that it was logging off


can you tell me if logging off network, or shutting down


----------



## BCM (Apr 24, 2007)

I did see a logging off network the first day we set up the network... when I was trying to connect from the Mac to PC. I finally got that working but since then it's been logging off and shutting down completely. It's intermittent. It will sometimes do it once a day or maybe 3 times in an hour.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if its only happened since using network - then as you say, good chance its network related - maybe update the netwrok adapter drivers


----------



## BCM (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for your input... I'll try that.


----------

